# Do I lance an abscess from the cd&t vaccine?



## freemotion (May 27, 2011)

One of my does has a shiny, hairless abscess that came up where she got her vaccination sub-q, on her thigh.  I've never seen any signs of CL in 8 years, so I'm not too concerned about it.....should I lance this?  How?


----------



## Roll farms (May 27, 2011)

I would, it's gonna blow anyway.  No sense risking her rubbing it on something to pop it (I would imagine they itch) and getting it infected.

I slice them open at the bottom w/ a disposable scalpel, about 1/4 - 1/2", depending on how big it is.  Do it at the bottom so it can drain 'naturally'.  Squeeze out all you can, inject it w/ a syringe (no needle) w/ some sort of antibacterial agent (peroxide and iodine are good), squish it around, and then sqeeze it out again.  I usually squirt some stuff in there and leave it overnight, then squeeze again the next day to make sure I got all the 'ick' out.  If it comes out clear / no ick, I leave them be / let 'em heal.


----------



## freemotion (May 27, 2011)

Thanks....where do I get the disposable scalpels?  Does TSC have them?  Can I sterilize an x-acto knife instead if I can't find one?   But I am serious....


----------



## Roll farms (May 27, 2011)

Yup, that's what I used to use (x-acto knife), and yes, TSC sells scalpels in the pig castrating kit.


----------



## Roll farms (May 27, 2011)

Actually, they sell the replacement scalpel blades that fit in the x-acto handle...You could just buy the blades.


----------

